#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Ушёл Prince....

## Нико

Грущу об уходе одного из самых талантливых артистов 80-х, кумире моего отрочества...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_tonrrxvYA

В Гугле что-то трудно найти оригинальное видео этого ролика из Purple rain  :Cry:

----------

Альбина (22.04.2016), Фил (24.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Запрыгался, с такой не великой тушкой, в годах, и грипповал на ногах уже долго- дядька прослабил (((

----------

Нико (22.04.2016)

----------


## Aion

Благого перерождения!

----------

Нико (22.04.2016), Фил (24.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

https://my-hit.org/film/353514/

----------


## Альбина

Так рано и по-дурацки . эх,Америка,не великая ты страна, не сберегла талант. Хороший певец был.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А кто это?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2016)

----------


## Olle

Ну, еще пишут, что неделю до этого, лечился от передоза. Наверное, грипп лечил.

----------


## Альбина

> А кто это?


ну, теперь ,наверное, можно сказать уже  -легенда ритм-энд -блюза, широко известен и почитаем у себя на Родине и не очень у нас в стране в силу особенностей музыкального вкуса и традиций. Чудной такой.) Эпатажный очень.
Почему-то Майкл Джексон вспомнился тоже  .Жаль обоих.
 Мне вот песня ложилась на уши в свое время.


А еще у него есть песня популярная  "Sexy Mother Fucker"  .http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/prin...mother-fucker/ Вот Название песни , а не песня, довольно широко  вошло в обиход. ) У меня сестра так выражает одобрение моим внешним видом,когда он ее впечатляет. : "Ну ты прям Sexy Mother Fucker" говорит.). Так что не прошло мимо наших дверей творчество Принца. )Жаль,что рано ушел,конечно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2016), Нико (23.04.2016), Фил (24.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А кто это?


Мало кто знал, что это был невероятно религиозный человек, всегда приходящий на помощь другим... Он охранял от СМИ свою частную жизнь и не афишировал свою благотворительную деятельность, но средства, собранные с его концертов, шли именно на эти цели, и только сейчас, когда его не стало, близкие рассказывают о невероятных масштабах его благотворительности.

----------

Альбина (23.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А кто это?


И еще он был очень крутой гитарист!
Но мало кто его воспринимал как гитариста.

----------

Альбина (24.04.2016), Нико (24.04.2016), Поляков (25.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

А все-таки, последние лет 15 был забыт.
А теперь слезы льют. Актеры второсортные, певички, Робби всякие, Уильямсы, и другая ...

----------

Нико (24.04.2016), Фил (24.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

> И еще он был очень крутой гитарист!
> Но мало кто его воспринимал как гитариста.


Как-то Эрика Клэптона спросили:
"Каково это быть лучшим в мире гитаристом?"
Он ответил: "Не знаю... Спросите у Принса"...(с).

----------


## Поляков

> И еще он был очень крутой гитарист!
> Но мало кто его воспринимал как гитариста.

----------

Алик (25.04.2016), Артур Гуахо (25.04.2016), Фил (25.04.2016)

----------

